# Going out of town - recommendations on storing or sitting?



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

We will be going out of town a few times this summer and will be looking for either a place to pigeon-sit our King Pigeon, or someone who could take care of him.

Anyone know of any places in the East Los Angeles / South Pasadena area?

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How long do you plan to be gone, and how many pet pigeons do you have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They said they had the one.


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

He's one King Pigeon, and we'll be gone two nights in late June.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

will be ok for just a couple of nights. just put a little bit more food than usual and will be fine. some birds being ship to different parts of US sometimes took 3 days to arrive.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't leave him alone. if something happened to him , while you were away, you would never forgive yourself.
Do you have a friend that can stay at your place with him?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would personally leave my birds for that long but no longer, aswell as that they are in loft situations and not solitary so they have each other for company. I just put down some extra food and leave them be, Only happens once a year if that.

Because your bird is on its own I agree with Charis - You would not forgive yourself for one and its kind of like leaving a dog in a house on its own that long IMO. It would fret and wonder where you had got to.
Best case scenario find someone that wants to housesit as Charis said.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If I only had one house pigeon, I would probably either get a house sitter or board him at the vets if they have a place for exotics away from the dogs and cats.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Should Be Fine*

You should just place additional food and water before leaving. This is optional, but if applicable, then you should consider having a friend or family member check on your pigeon every now and then.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> *You should just place additional food and water before leaving. *This is optional, but if applicable, then you should consider having a friend or family member check on your pigeon every now and then.


It's really a bad idea to leave a single bird alone for an extended amount of time.A lot of things can happen and it would be tragic to come home and find an injured or dead bird...not to mention how freaked out the bird would be.
Even having a friend or family member check in every now and then is jut not adequate.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> You should just place additional food and water before leaving. This is optional, but if applicable, then you should consider having a friend or family member check on your pigeon every now and then.


Bit pointless bumping a old thread now, since they were going away in June & its now JULY


----------

